# posting photos



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

What is best account to use now? I'm out of the loop.

I logged on to my PhotoBucket account after not using for maybe 4-5 years. What a mess. So many ads popping up that it's taking forever to wade through to delete old photos. It's likely to take 2x longer to upload, too. Having DSL isn't helping, I'm sure.

Definitely fed-up with Photobucket. Save​


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Adblock plus, that's what I use. It's kept photobucket and so many others sites from being such a pain in the neck to use.

Once you get the Adblock plus loaded you're going to find that they've switched things up at photobucket. I'm still not sure I like them.

Are you going to post house pics? Huh, are you?


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Ugh, I need a 6 year-old to help me out here, it's 2nd nature to kids. 

I thought the house album was on PB, but I forgot that I had deleted it. I started to delete photos and popups started going crazy. After all, do I still need to keep photos for Chicken Crossing anymore? 

Dh had a computer geek come out to set up his new computer, do upgrades and install an antivirus software on all the computers. Since then, my desktop is slow and locks up. Gonna have to get that man back out here.

I'm concerned Adblock + the antivirus will make my frustration worse. I'd rather clean out the barn than figure out computer glitches.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't had any issue with adblock plus arguing with anything else I've got running. What I have run in to is not being able to login to some sites because I've got this thing locked down so tight. Anti malware, anti tracking, anti ads, no auto play vids, auto gifs off. 

I think all those pics you posted were on the other forum and it's gone now so you can't go retrieve them from there.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I always recommend downloading pics to your own computer, then uploading them to the site.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

havasu said:


> I always recommend downloading pics to your own computer, then uploading them to the site.


Are those travel trailers taking a nap?

After hubs misplaced my tower with my pics on it, I am beyond glad that I had many of them on photobucket. I wouldn't even have one of my beloved Keepher if I hadn't parked them there.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Those are actually OFFICIAL US Government FEMA trailers, that were handed out like candy after Hurricane Katrina. Those formaldehyde ridden boxes were put out of their misery when the next hurricane came through a few years later.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry for the confusion. The photos are already on my PB account. When I was a Mod, there were some members that asked me to post photos for them and I'm just trying to delete those from my PB Library. Plus, there are some photos that were uploaded to PB from my computer and I want to delete them from PB.


----------



## Hencackle (Apr 30, 2014)

> After hubs misplaced my tower with my pics on it, I am beyond glad that I had many of them on photobucket. I wouldn't even have one of my beloved Keepher if I hadn't parked them there.


Dh knows better than to touch stuff on my desk. 

He has way more piles on his desk, lol. I suppose its an organized mess to him. The only time go through anything is when he calls and says something like, "On my desk....on the left hand side, underneath (whatever) is a little piece of paper..."

I asked him to take pics of estimates that he thinks he needs bring with him for the day, then his briefcase won't be so full. He can't close it, stuff can spill out. 
Save​


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I got ya. When folks use PB and upload to a web site, they close the PB account or remove the pics, the forums are stuck with an icon indicating the pic is no longer available. That really causes confusion to members. I too have a PB account, but haven't looked at the pics there in years.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, the tower went missing when we moved from TN. Same with our big hand truck and if I think about it for a while I can probably come up with a couple of other things. I normally carried that stuff with me but I was flat out of room carrying the house animals and all the chicken cages.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Havasu, I remember that about the TT's and the danger. Supposedly they removed the formaldehyde before those trailers so it makes me wonder, why did those have it?


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Once those TT's were dispersed, there was no accountability and they ended up all over Louisiana, Alabama, Mississippi, and Florida.


----------

